# Parking Tips In Sharjah



## naru (Sep 25, 2012)

Dear Drivers,

The Sharjah Police started issuing fines on motorists parking their cars with the front facing (Nose out) the road on parking bays.

Drivers have to park their vehicles in the same way they are told to do while in driving schools. Street parking is not designed for reverse parking and those doing it cause inconvenience to other road users and the traffic in general as the driver has to first drive and then come backward while other cars on the road wait all the time.

The violation will invite a fine of Dh200 and the driver will get three black points!!

Still not heard any thing from Dubai though... Hopefully this will only for Sharjah!

please pass the news around to avoid unnecessary traffic fines and black points.

Regards,

Naru


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Someone should look into making it mandatory to bubble wrap all cars once parked, while they're at it...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

this is truly one of the most nonsensical rules i have ever heard!

you hold up traffic whilst parking. At least you are in the road with clear visibility!

Unlike when you are blindly reversing out, at which time you are holding up traffic, AND cannot see sh#t.

driving in front first also takes more room, and therefore less efficient, than reversing in.

There is not a single thing going for this 'rule'


And they teach this in driving schools here?

good grief!


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

Parking tip in Sharjah: Buy a helicopter and repel wherever you want to go


----------

